# Beginning a Powerlifting Routine



## phantom939 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm 16 years old, been working out for about 2 years and decided that starting one of these would be alot of help to me.  Please feel free to leave comments and criticize my routine.  My most current stats are:
16
5'7 150lbs
Squat - 275
Deadlift - 315
Bench - 225

Currently i workout 4 days/week
Monday - Bench (heavy)
Tuesday - Deadlift
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Bench Press (mainly assistance work)
Friday - Squat


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a pretty damn good start (not really a start, but you know what I mean). Good luck and make sure you post all your workouts here. It might be a good idea to include your diet as well. I'll be sure to keep stopping in later on.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks alot man.  Today is squat day so we'll see how tht goes...just so u know, i'm doing a program where i started with 70lbs less than my max and for 8 weeks, i increase the weight by 10lbs but keep reps at 5.  So when i'm finished, i shud be doing my max for 5 reps.  I'm in week 4 right now.  And my bench has actually gone up because yesterday i pushed 225 for 4 reps so i'll retest this monday.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 21, 2006)

Squat day today
2 super-light sets of leg extensions just to warm up a lil
BB squat
135x10 (warm up)
225x6
235x5
235x5
235x5

Leg Press
360x8
500x6
600x4

Lying Leg Curl
50x8
50x6
50x6

Seated Calf Raise
180x10
180x12
180x10

Thats about it.  It was a pretty short workout today, didnt wanna do much because i had a dance today afterschool and grinding is like doing quarter squats forever...im not gonna be able to walk properly tomorro...the lactic acid build up was ridiculous...anyway, not a bad workout, next week the squat will be 245x5...Bench Press monday, lookin forward to it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

phantom939 said:
			
		

> i had a dance today afterschool and grinding is like doing quarter squats forever.



Just dance with ones who are close to your height.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 22, 2006)

lol my gf is...but then when u add other girls into it...im actually not as sore today as i thought i'd be...but i think  am getting sick...my throats killing me and i can barely talk...i have the weekend to get rest and heal a bit now.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

Squats look strong! I've been thinking of doing a powerlifting routine but I like to have some hypertrophy training as well. I'm curious to see how things turn out for you.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 22, 2006)

im thinking of maybe throwing in some hypertrophy work in at the of my PL workouts...for my assistance work for Bench Day, im gonna try to keep my reps between 6-10.  I wanna get strong like a beast but i dont wanna lose what i've worked for these past 2 years.  The main thing for me when working out for size isn't going to be big biceps or anything like tht but big legs and wide lats..i love how a thick, wide, well developed back looks...on my second bench day, im gonna throw in some inclines and the powerlifting in general should build some thickness.  i'll keep u posted on how things go.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds good. I don't think you will lose muscle mass as long as you are lifting at a high intensity, which is what PL-ing is all about.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 23, 2006)

for anyone here who has done any powerlifting before; what assistance work should I do on my first bench day which is sorta max-effort???what about for my dynamic day??


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Squats look strong! I've been thinking of doing a powerlifting routine but I like to have some hypertrophy training as well. I'm curious to see how things turn out for you.



Lots of accessory work in PL routines is moderately effective for hypertrophy.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bench Press Day
Bench Press
45x12 (warm-up)
135x5
155x3
185x3
225x3
230x2 PR
Incline DB Press
60's x 6,6
65's x 6

Decline DB Press
70's x 6,6,6

Military Press
120x6,6,6

Skullcrushers
75 x 8,8,6

Not the best workout today...I was happy about the PR but pissed cuz my friend got jumped and i had to leave early to go make sure evrything was alright.  Deadlift tomorro.  i mite re-test my max deadlift depending on how energetic i feel


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 26, 2006)

Deadlift Day
Deadlift
135x6
225x3
315x2
335x1  PR

DB Row
75's x 8,8,8

Wide Grip Pull-ups
8,8,9

CG Pulldown
130x5,6,6

Next week I think i'll throw some romanian dl in there.  i like how they feel the next day.  i was in the weight room second period with my gym class and someone challenged me to a leg press competition so i couldn't resist.  i ended up leg pressing 905lbs for 3 reps and just smoked him.  905 is the most i've ever done so i was pretty psyched about that.  i wanna try 1000 soon so maybe in a couple weeks.  the most i had ever done before was 700lbs so i guess i shattered that PR.  Second bench day tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

phantom939 said:
			
		

> Deadlift Day
> Deadlift
> 135x6
> 225x3
> ...



Gj on the PR. What kind of grip do you use?


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Gj on the PR. What kind of grip do you use?



I just do conventional dl with a mixed grip.

Today was sorta my bench accessory day

Lockouts
250x8,8,8

Bench Press with 5 second stretch at bottom
135x6,6,6 (these were freakishly hard)

Smith machine Plyometric Bench Press
100x5,5,5 (my arms were dead by this point)

Explosive bench press (5 seconds lowering, explode up)
125x4,4,3

Incline Cable Flyes (i just wanted to do some random flyes)
30x8,8,8

And that was todays workout.  Not too organised but i was dead by the time i left.  i left very little rest between sets and therefore was done in like half an hour.  One of the best workouts in awhile.  My legs are killing me from the leg pressing so i decided to do some biking with my friends...not a good idea...supposed to squat tomorro, we'll see how things go.


----------

